# How do you know for sure when they start teething?



## PiedPiperInKC

Kaiya will be 15 weeks on Wednesday. She's lost one of her little, tiny baby teeth in the very front on the bottom (which is not making ONE BIT OF DIFFERENCE in how it feels when the mouthy little thing grabs my arms, legs, ankles and feet, unfortunately!)

She has been chewing on more THINGS the past couple of days - and it seems like she is spending more time on her bully sticks than normal and she's more aggressive with the chewing.

I couldn't find a thread entitled "Teething" anywhere on here when I did a search - even though there's lots of posts that have the word in it. I'm just not finding much general info about it.

Here's my questions:

1.) From what age to what age do they normally teeth?

2.) What are the best and safest things you've given them to ease the 
teething pain?

Thanks!!


----------



## lonestarag05

Don't have the answers but Sarge is almost 12 wks and I have the same questions!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

My puppy Emila has lost 2 of her very front puppy teeth and some of the small ones at the very bottom are loose as well. She'll be 16 weeks tomorrow. She has been chewing on her nylabones like crazy!


----------



## angelas

You know for sure when you step on a puppy tooth in the carpet.


----------



## Liesje

Pan retained a puppy canine that I believe would have fallen out eventually on its own but when he had his prelim x-rays done at 6 months they removed the tooth for free, so he was teething until 6 months. His bite didn't really straighten out until about 10 months and is now fine (it was horrible for a while). 

I don't do anything special/different for teething other than not tugging or if we tug, I let the dog do the tugging. I found a lot of Nikon's teeth but never found a single one of Pan's, I think he swallowed and passed them.


----------



## MicheleMarie

my pup stopped teething around 6 months-i only ever found three of them and had to stop him from eating them-so I'm sure he swallowed the rest. He had an extra canine that my trainer said would turn gray and fall out in a few months and it ended up falling out in about a week.

you don't have to do anything special-but if you plan on using tug toys for training/rewards/bite work-i wouldn't tug at all. whenever he put the tug toy in the back of his mouth i would praise him and let go


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

So it looks like the consensus is that most of them are done teething at around 6 months old. Were you able to tell when the teething started? 

It also seems like I read somewhere on here that frozen carrots were a good thing to give them for teething pain? I'm assuming it is the full size carrots...not the baby ones?


----------



## abakerrr

My pup just hit 4 months and lost her front four teeth (top and bottom) and the new shiny white adult ones have come in already. None of the other ones are loose from what I can tell. For now, shes bucktoothed :wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I wished I have a photo of Odin's teeth, he finished teething at almost 6 months. I'm the fool that opens his mouth wide open and check! The only pics I have of his teeth was the pool pics. He started teething I guess right around 18 weeks, I remember the Vet commenting about his teeth when he was given the rabies shot.


----------



## Holmeshx2

there is a rough general time but varies with each dog.. also please don't forget there is a "second" teething period. 

You definitely know they start when you see that first missing tooth so if your dog has lost a tooth then he is definitely teething. Jinx wasn't really bad during teething as far as being in pain or at least she didn't show it. Some members on here recommended taking a wash cloth rolling it into a log shape wetting it and freezing it and she LOVED it she could chew on it awhile and of course like a little kid it soothes. I would recommend a few if she seems like shes sore because you can constantly rotate them since they don't last long. Jinx and I both absolutely LOVED knuckle bones because I would freeze them so they were nice and cold and of course great for her to chew on and save my hands and other body parts. 

Once all the adult teeth came in I noticed a second teething process and my vet explained they get mouthier yet again as the teeth settle into the jaw line. 

BTW we did frozen full carrots and she wasn't thrilled with them but I would give her a few frozen baby carrots and she loved those.


----------



## RebeccaSierra24

Very interested to see what has helped with the teething.
I heard that ice cubes work.. Haven't tried it. Maybe give that one a go (if you haven't already!)


----------



## neiltus

PiedPiperInKC said:


> So it looks like the consensus is that most of them are done teething at around 6 months old. Were you able to tell when the teething started?
> 
> It also seems like I read somewhere on here that frozen carrots were a good thing to give them for teething pain? I'm assuming it is the full size carrots...not the baby ones?


I was able to tell when my pup started teething by looking. We practice me looking in her mouth daily. I saw front teeth first followed by rear. It's pretty obvious-new bigger teeth.

As far as pain, in humans, a lot of people try oraquick or oral gel or some stuff that is topical. It is my understanding that topical does nothing to relieve the pain as it does not originate in a topical area.

Having had two implants placed, with bone grafting, I can tell you that ice pack were my friend. I imagine some sort of cold treat can provide some temporary relief (for a very short time). I would not get anything too hard, and it depends on the dog. Nature's Variety makes some decent healthy frozen treats that are very soft. I give those (also because it's 108 here today).

I don't buy the no tugging at all theory. But I would not engage in excessive aggressive tugging.

Know and learn your dog.


----------



## Witz

Mine is is now done with his teething at 5.5 months. I would highly suggest that you have the Vet take a look when the canines start to come in. We had three baby canines pulled due to the position of the adults, especially the lowers. The baby teeth were not allowing the lower canines to move to the outside. 

I played tug but let him control the pulling. Did get to see a number of the lost bay teeth when we played ball and he would split out the tooth that was loose. I just don't know whether any of the anedotal "pain relief" approaches has much of an impact, but they don't hurt either.


----------



## TankGrrl66

My puppy is almost done teething. When I adopted her she had just lost a few incisors, and the first week I had her I could see her rear most molars under her gums. Now those molars are in, and she has lost most of her baby teeth. Her adult ones are slowly coming in.

She didn't lose much enthusiasm for playing tug until she started to lose all her baby molars. If one would come out she wouldn't want to play anymore, so when that happened I put the tug toys away and got a ball for her to chase. 

She hasn't lost her love of the tug, but the few times she has lost teeth pulling on her rope it seems to put her off for a little bit, so I just redirect her to another game.

She just lost a baby canine playing with one of my other dogs the other night. It bled a LOT. Now today I can barely see her lower canines juuust starting through her gums. 

It is interesting to watch. The new teeth are obvious bc they are so much whiter and bigger than the baby ones! My pup still has a few to go. Try to get your puppy more used to you handling the mouth so you can check up on how those teeth are doing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I believe the general range is between 4 to 6 months, but as you can see by all the posts here, it doses vary from dog to dog. I never did anything special for teething pain, although I have heard of some people offering a frozen washcloth. There are toys you can buy that go in the freezer for teething, someone gave me one for Halo and she liked it so much she destroyed it after a couple of uses, so that was that. I would be more careful with tugging so you don't accidentally yank out a tooth that wasn't quite ready to come out on its own.


----------



## Gilly1331

Our new girl Kimber lost 2 molars today while playing outside. She came over to me with a bloody mouth and a ball and I thought on no what happened until I opened her mouth and saw that one molar had just popped out and was still bleeding and the same on on the opposite side was sitting sideways and wiggly. I also noticed her two bottom fangs are double right now as her adult teeth just poked through a tiny bit overnight. 

She'll get a chicken back tonight to help with any other wiggly ones and I'll let her play with her toys as normal.


----------



## neiltus

Witz said:


> Mine is is now done with his teething at 5.5 months. I would highly suggest that you have the Vet take a look when the canines start to come in. We had three baby canines pulled due to the position of the adults, especially the lowers. The baby teeth were not allowing the lower canines to move to the outside.


What you describe is normal and there is no need to remove baby teeth that are to the outside of the molars. Vets and dentists do it all the time though. Basically the jaw widens to allow the permanent molars room to come in. Baby teeth do not have the density or composition to prevent a permanent tooth from coming in or to cause damage to the permanent molar. Debris can become lodged between the teeth and that can cause issues (see note below). Also, removing the primary teeth will not 'allow' the permanent teeth to arrive faster-hormones and jaw width allow this.

NOW, having said that. A primary tooth can become overretained, and that is when it should be removed, not prior to the molar being erupted.

My source on this. My wife (dentist) and her friend (vet) discussing this.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Yep, Kaiya is definitely teething - so she officially started at 14 weeks. She's now lost a 2nd tooth on the front/bottom and one of her top fangs was bleeding today some. Seems early to me - but I sure don't mind. She's the mouthiest little thing - I won't miss those sharp puppy teeth a bit!


----------



## mangrego

Hi

My grl is 14 weeks today and she is teething already, is this normal,? she wants to chew on everything she can get her hands on, ie my hands feet etc lol. Also her ears were fully erect at 10 weeks that was a week after we took her home, I have noticed one of her front tooth is starting to go yellow in colour is meaning that tooth will fall out soon? I have had 3 German Shepherds before but it is hard to remember what happened at what time with my previous pups, she has just started to ignore my instructions which is strange as she is very obediant.
regards

Mangrego


----------



## erfunhouse

angelas said:


> You know for sure when you step on a puppy tooth in the carpet.


Or have the dog drop not one, not two, but THREE teeth at your feet on two different days!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD

You know when you find a tooth. I think mine dropped about 7 that I saw and the rest quite posibbly got eaten, or fell out outside. I gave my dog ice cubes for the first time when teething. They have since become his favorite "treat."


----------

